# Loud Squealing noise



## ThirdgenTa (Nov 10, 2003)

There seems to be a loud high pitched squealing noise coming from my 87 maxima. It is coming from the passenger side kinda near a belt. I think it is the belt but I am not sure and I wanted to get your guys opinion. It doesn't do it all of the time but sometimes when acclerating from a stop to about 30mph. Anyone else have any suggestions?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

Considering it only does it when the car is basically idling or speeding up, i would agree and assume it would be a belt. Cheap and easy replacement anyways, might as well do it.

PS. Movin this to the third gen max area...

edit: oops, an 87 is a 2nd gen... put it back in general


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

lol...is it a 3rd or 2nd gen???
hehe

I would definitely agree it is a belt. Run your car and pop the hood...spray wd40 on the belt and see if the squeeking goes away.


----------



## ThirdgenTa (Nov 10, 2003)

How hard is it to replace? I looked and there seems to be a lot of stuff in the way.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

ThirdgenTa said:


> How hard is it to replace? I looked and there seems to be a lot of stuff in the way.


 It looks like a pain, but it ain't that bad... 

lift up that corner of the car, take off the wheel, and remove the plastic that covers that side of the engine, and you'll be able to access everything.


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> It looks like a pain, but it ain't that bad...
> 
> lift up that corner of the car, take off the wheel, and remove the plastic that covers that side of the engine, and you'll be able to access everything.


or just dynamat the engine compartment ...... it'll never bother you again. This also cures any other major engine noises.


----------



## ThirdgenTa (Nov 10, 2003)

So I took the little plastic thing off in the fender and I could see the belt. I just can't figure out how the heck to get it off. Its pretty tight in there.
Can someone give me any suggestions on how to get it off?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

that one you might have to go to the ORG to get a good answer... sorry man.. unless someone else here has worked on a 2nd gen max...


----------



## mjohn15976 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Belt replacement*



ThirdgenTa said:


> So I took the little plastic thing off in the fender and I could see the belt. I just can't figure out how the heck to get it off. Its pretty tight in there.
> Can someone give me any suggestions on how to get it off?


Just look at the outside belt 1st, look and see what it is turning, then
loosen the bolts that hold it, either alternator, power steering pump,
or water pump. Usually you only have to loosen the bolts that the
iten hinges on. Then loosend the bolt or nut in center of any tensioner
pulleys, and loosen the pulley adjuster bolts. Common sense should take
over when you get started. The main thing is, don't be scared of it.
And, make sure you have tools and of course, remember which belt goes
on 1st and make sure to not overtighten or undertighten belts.

It is well worth buying a factory service manual if you are going to do your own work. About $30 on Ebay.


----------



## craigcc (Oct 3, 2012)

It could be your harmonic balancer needs replaced, as it was on mine. The belts themselves were not bad.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

87 would be the 2nd gen U11 Maxima. There will be three belts on it. The belt may need adjusting and not replacing; you'll have to check the belts to determine that. AC belt is adjusted from the top using the idler pulley. Loosen the nut on the pulley and rotate the adjustment screw clockwise to tighten. The PS idler pulley is accessed from the bottom; loosen the idler pulley nut and turn the adjustment bolt to tighten the belt (IIRC, it's counterclockwise to tighten this belt.....but it's been a long time!). Alternator belt is also adjusted from the bottom. Loosen the top bolt and then the bottom bolt that goes through the adjuster, lower bracket, into the bottom of the alternator. Tighten the adjustment bolt to tighten the belt. If you replace the belts, stick with genuine Nissan belts or Bando brand on the aftermarket. Avoid cheap aftermarket belts unless you like squeeking.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

craigcc said:


> It could be your harmonic balancer needs replaced, as it was on mine. The belts themselves were not bad.


It also could be that the original thread is almost 9 years old.


----------



## craigcc (Oct 3, 2012)

jdg, we could do without the snide remarks that add no value to the thread.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

craigcc said:


> jdg, we could do without the snide remarks that add no value to the thread.


Know what else we could do without?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

jdg said:


> It also could be that the original thread is almost 9 years old.


I would venture to say that he's either fixed it by now or the car may have been sold.


----------



## craigcc (Oct 3, 2012)

The point of the forums isnt only to help the original poster. Ive found many old posts that were both relevant and useful to me. Its true that the original car is probably been recycled by now. However, the solution to the problem carries on to subsequent readers that may find the discussion useful.

If what you were suggesting were true, that old messages are unnecessary, then all messages over x years old would be deleted.


----------



## skinnyjeans9 (Mar 15, 2014)

Thanks for one's marvelous posting! I certainly enjoyed reading it, you may be a great author. I will ensure that I bookmark your forum and may come back later on. I want to encourage you to continue your great job have a nice day!


----------



## Sliceoflife923 (Feb 14, 2015)

Hello! New to site.... I have an 01 nissan maxima se 20th anniversary edition. My serpentine belt just fell of out of the blue one day. I checked the idle pulley and the bearings were bad and that explained why my 3 month old belt came off. I replaced the idle pulley and put on a new belt but as soon as I started the car, there is a screeching sound and after about 1 min. Some smoke that seems to be coming from the back side off the pulley system. I am worried if I drive it, the belt will break. All of the pulleys seem to be moving freely when spun by hand. Thank you! Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Sliceoflife923 (Feb 14, 2015)

I dk how to start a new thread as I am new here... 
Hello! I have an 01 nissan maxima se 20th anniversary edition. My serpentine belt just fell of out of the blue one day. I checked the idle pulley and the bearings were bad and that explained why my 3 month old belt came off. I replaced the idle pulley and put on a new belt but as soon as I started the car, there is a screeching sound and after about 1 min. Some smoke that seems to be coming from the back side off the pulley system. I am worried if I drive it, the belt will break. All of the pulleys seem to be moving freely when spun by hand. Thank you! Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------

